# Can you ask more than one villager to move in same day?



## Mayorofarcadia (May 4, 2020)

Say I go to an island and ask a villager to move in, can I go back to an island and ask another to move in? 
I've been to two islands since then and not found any villagers. Don't want to waste nmt if it doesn't spawn villagers


----------



## Edge (May 4, 2020)

Yup, you can only invite one villager per day.


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

It is only one island invite a day, sadly.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------

